# BREAKING NEWS !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



## Dundee tt (May 13, 2004)

http://news.hereisthecity.com/news/busi ... 7312.cntns


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

LOL.....just laughing at the comments about the people who DIDN'T scroll down :lol: :lol:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

:lol:


----------



## J55TTC (Apr 25, 2005)

hehe


----------

